# Grasshopper zero turns



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anybody use the grasshopper with a blower for sidewalks, I need some info from those that do, since my dealer can not answer any of my questions, Thanks Tim


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

www.lawnsite.com


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

A guy I subbed for had a broom on 1 and it worked great on sidewalks. It was fast and cleaned great. I know it's not a blower but it might be cheaper.


----------



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

A client of mine (I repair his truck plows, ATVs, and bigger equipment) bought one a month ago with the blower. Does a beautiful job, fast and efficient, he does 9 miles of sidewalks, but it to has issues. The blower attachment does not stay raised enless you hold the button on the steering handles in all the time. I do not think that is right, but I dont know for sure. I am thinking the selling dealer forgot a kit or something for the blower attachment, but again I just don't know. He burns through cutting edges but I solved that with a custom built hardsurfaced AR400 wear bar. I was wondering if there is an electric spout turn avalable for this blower, again, I can fabricate one, but if one is avalable he wants to go that way. I have a few more things that need addressed and am looking forward to chatting with an operater that runs one. Tim


----------

